# imaging software



## Jdokan (Sep 23, 2009)

What are people using (why do you like/dislike it) and would you switch if you could and why...
Currently running Ghost 7.0 serves the purpose..I'm told we're not "licensed" not sure what is meant by that...probably just a smoke screen from the mgr...IF we copied it to another site it means only 1 license would need to be purchased....less $ than buying new....

thoughts on the s/w??


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2009)

Ghost used to be good. Haven't used it in ages though as I don't handle hardware support issues anymore.

As to the license, as long as your company has one, it should be ok. But you'd have to read the tiny print, etc.


----------



## Jdokan (Sep 23, 2009)

I think the IT mgr wants to make a change....that can be at times perceived as managing.....I call it disruptive....but what do I know.....

thanks for response....


----------



## crushing (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't work with the imaging software anymore, but we moved from Ghost to Acronis.  I don't know the reasons why (maybe cost?).  Anyway, maybe it it's worth checking out. http://www.acronis.com/


----------



## Kurai (Sep 23, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_disk_cloning_software

The chart should give you some options to pursue.


----------

